# Mausklicks werden ignoriert / verzögert

## sprittwicht

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit (Wechsel Nvidia -> Ati? Wechsel KDE -> Xfce?) folgendes Problem:

Mausklicks werden entweder komplett ignoriert, verzögert nach mehreren Sekunden ausgeführt, oder erst in dem Moment wenn ich den Mauszeiger bewege.

Das mit dem Ignorieren passiert mir bevorzugt in Thunar (Xfce-Dateimanager, benutzt GTK). Wenn ich dort auf ein Verzeichnis oder eine Datei klicke, verwandelt sich der Mauszeiger von der Auswahlhand in den normalen Pfeil und nichts passiert. Die Maus wurde während des Klicks definitiv nicht bewegt, so dass kein Verschiebevorgang eingeleitet und nach wenigen Pixeln abgebrochen werden sollte.

Die Verzögerungen habe ich besonders unter Qt-Programmen. Wenn ich z.B. in Konsole einen anderen Tab anklicke (oder per Mausrad wechsle), passiert erstmal gar nichts. Sobald ich aber den Mauszeiger 1 Pixel bewege (Taste ist bereits lange losgelassen), springt die Anzeige sofort auf den gewünschten Tab. Bewege ich den Mauszeiger nicht findet der Wechsel nach wenigen Sekunden automatisch statt.

Kommt das irgendwem bekannt vor? Hab per Google nichts wirklich Hilfreiches gefunden. Ein KDE-Bug mit ähnlichen Symptomen wurde als Gentoo-spezifisch geschlossen, da es dort nur bei Gentoo-Usern auftrat. Es wurde ein Problem mit überoptimierten Compiler-Flags vermutet. Bei mir lauten die aber lediglich: CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe".

----------

## py-ro

Was sagt den eselect opengl?

----------

## sprittwicht

```
Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

Treiber ist ati-drivers-14.4_p1.

xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

        Screen      0  "screen1" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "ati_fglrx"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "UseFastTLS" "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        Identifier "screen1"

        Device     "ati_fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier             "Monitor0"

        Option                 "DPI" "103 x 103"

EndSection
```

----------

## ManDay

Was sagt denn xev, wenn Du darin rumklickst?

----------

## sprittwicht

In xev kann ich keine Verzögerungen feststellen.

Allerdings hatte ich nach dem letzten Kernelupdate vergessen, ati-drivers neu zu installieren. Damit waren dann auch die Verzögerungen verschwunden, es scheint also tatsächlich am Ati-Treiber zu liegen.

Keine Ati-User hier, die damit schon Problme hatten?

----------

## schmidicom

 *sprittwicht wrote:*   

> Keine Ati-User hier, die damit schon Problme hatten?

 

Vermutlich benutzen die meisten welche eine AMD Grafikkarte haben den OpenSource-Treiber, denn der ist ja im Gegensatz zum "nouveau" fast so gut wie der proprietäre.

----------

## py-ro

fglrx kann kein xv, was ein großes NoGo für mich ist, daher setze ich den radeon(si) ein.

Bye

Py

----------

